# Small Towns & Villages near Malaga



## mikeysussex

As part of my ongoing research in trying to find the right area me for , I am looking at areas around Malaga. I want to avoid touristy areas nd ideally would like a large village or small town. As I do not drive it would need fairly good train or bus links. Would I be advised to look north of Malaga rather than south towards Torremolinos, Benalmadena etc. I'm keen to be involved in the community rather than a place full of holiday makers. I'm also wry as I have read of some problems in the area (crime, dodgy goings-on in marbella). Or is just Sun-type nonsense?


----------



## jojo

mikeysussex said:


> As part of my ongoing research in trying to find the right area me for , I am looking at areas around Malaga. I want to avoid touristy areas nd ideally would like a large village or small town. As I do not drive it would need fairly good train or bus links. Would I be advised to look north of Malaga rather than south towards Torremolinos, Benalmadena etc. I'm keen to be involved in the community rather than a place full of holiday makers.



Cartama Estacion is on the rail link and is a typical Spanish small town and definitely not touristy! I cant think of anywhere else locally that has a railway station - apart from Plaza Mayor, but thats a big spanish commercial centre. I'll see where else there maybe. Málaga province is huge tho, so I'm talking about the west side 

Jo xxx


----------



## mikeysussex

Hi Jo
Many thanks for your prompt response. I will investigate Cartama with interest. I had picked up some comments from other sites that areas towards nerja, marbella are somtimes cast as somewhat 'dodgy'. In one such post someone said they were ideally looking for Eastbourne in Spain. Well I live in Eastbourne, and it certainly isn't the twee town that many people think. We have our own share of anti-social behaviour and crime. Thanks again for the tip. Mike x


----------



## jojo

mikeysussex said:


> Hi Jo
> Many thanks for your prompt response. I will investigate Cartama with interest. I had picked up some comments from other sites that areas towards nerja, marbella are somtimes cast as somewhat 'dodgy'. In one such post someone said they were ideally looking for Eastbourne in Spain. Well I live in Eastbourne, and it certainly isn't the twee town that many people think. We have our own share of anti-social behaviour and crime. Thanks again for the tip. Mike x


EASTBOURNE??? I used to live near there (Uckfield) and went to college in Eastbourne .... quite a while ago now tho LOL! I still have a house in Worthing, which isnt much better!!!!!!!! I've never been into the "seadside towns" in the UK, all pebbles, victoriana and fish n chips!!! TBH, Cartama Estacion isnt what I would call a pretty town, but I dont dislike it. The main town is Cartama and thats better, altho very spanish and is a couple of miles up the road (Estacion = station)

You need to have a look at google earth and get your bearings around the railway line and pick out some places that look to be "for you", ask around and see what the responses are. Then you need to short list these places and come atnd take a look - well if there are any planes!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> College? It was a cave. They had drawings on the wall
> 
> OP, get over here to see. Plenty "dodgy" along the coast but that does not mean that you need to be a part of it. Without a car your choices are limited. I would reccomend Fuengirola (as will Caz.I) It is as Spanish or as expat as you want it to be and , yes, you could definitely become part of the community if you wished to be. No car needed.



Hmmm... Fuengirola - Eastbourne. Eastbourne - Fuengirola........??!!! And I know both fairly well. Mikey needs to come and look around, only he knows what he's looking for

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> I noticed you did not deny the cave drawings!


I chose to ignore it since you are considerably older than me LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

By the way Mikey, the crime thing is a load of nonsense! I'd say its not as bad as it is in the UK. Just my opinion tho

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

SteveHall said:


> I would agree - there is plenty of crime but not the sort you see unless you WANT to be involved. Be aware of pickpockets and handbag thieves ..... and Greeks (aka estate agents) bearing gifts.


well if a Greek estate agent wants to *give *me a house - I'd take it


----------



## xabiaxica

SteveHall said:


> You just need to be able to cover the 100% mortgage that goes with it, XabiaChica


but then they wouldn't be _giving_ it to me would they


----------



## Cazzy

We are an hour Inland from Malaga and it's great. No crime, you don't even need to lock your door, you can leave your keys in your car, the local kids roam free. We are a 15 minute drive to the AVE (high speed train) station. It's life at it's best!!! The Spanish are great and involve you in everything.


----------



## mikeysussex

Fuengirola! I visited the place for a holiday once. The reason I remember it because I was in a little Spanish bar and the TV news showed that Grace Kelly had been in a terrible car accident. Thanks to you both for your comments. I will definately follow this up. The last I remeber of it was it was small fishing down; I guess I assumed (which I shouldn't) that it had been swallowed up by Torremolinos.


----------



## mikeysussex

*Hi Cazzy*



Cazzy said:


> We are an hour Inland from Malaga and it's great. No crime, you don't even need to lock your door, you can leave your keys in your car, the local kids roam free. We are a 15 minute drive to the AVE (high speed train) station. It's life at it's best!!! The Spanish are great and involve you in everything.


Thanks for your response. Your situation seems to match my ideas. I am going to try to get a copy of the regional and AVE line map and take a look. I m keen to avoid places that are too touristy/attract vast amounts of holiday-makers. I had been hoping to get to Malaga next week but because of the problems here have had to put tht on hold. I think it's just a case of going through the map and researching places that crop up. I do realise I am restricted because I don't drive. Onward and upwards I hope!


----------



## Caz.I

Also, I think there are some nice little places on the coast route between Malaga and Velez Malaga which are fairly quiet and are on bus routes.


----------



## griz616

hi steve I see your rep power is 666 does that mean you have become a devil lol


----------



## griz616

SteveHall said:


> Nice one!! How long can I remain a devil?
> 
> No, Fuengriola has nothing to do with Torremolinos. There is even Benalmádena Costa in between. There is only so much to do with maps. Come over to see us!


sorry steve you'v past it:clap2:


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> sorry steve you'v past it:clap2:


In more ways than one!!:eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax

SteveHall said:


> Oh dear better start writing my "Bucket List"
> 
> Where should I start?
> 
> *Griz616 I wish you improved health
> *Jojo that the weather improves for your BBQ
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> (Xtreme wished himself "Pots of money and dirty sex" then he went mumbling about donkeys. Do you think they have them on roundabouts where he lives?


I have to concede that I am possibly the most boring soon to be ex-pat on the planet. My bucket list says - drink beer and wine and whisky and brandy. I've done that so now I'm ready to cross over to the other side - as long as it isn't Arsenal


----------



## thrax

SteveHall said:


> OK, I'll add those for you. The other side IS Arsenal .... with Man City home games too!


I only mentioned Arsenal because of youe Steve - otherwise I would have said Man Utd - nuff said


----------



## jojo

Er... is this a football thread?????????? No! lol :eyebrows:
:focus:


Jo xxxx


----------



## thrax

jojo said:


> Er... is this a football thread?????????? No! lol :eyebrows:
> :focus:
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


No it ain't a football thread - we are simply mentioning names of things that do, I admit, appear to resemble football teams....


----------



## mikeysussex

Well you are certainly keeping me confused and amused. Please don't tell me I have to support a football team to relocate to Spain. That's one of the reasons I want to leave the UK!!!


----------



## thrax

mikeysussex said:


> Well you are certainly keeping me confused and amused. Please don't tell me I have to support a football team to relocate to Spain. That's one of the reasons I want to leave the UK!!!


Once you move and try to integrate you will discover that you must support either Barcelona or Real Madrid coz everyone else does.....

I'm going to offer my support to Malaga who are just like Chelsea used to be years ago....


----------



## thrax

SteveHall said:


> Really, where Chelsea ever that bad? Nice bunch of guys at The International Supporters Club of Malaga CF - Peña Internacional Malaguista where you can talk football without Jojo breathing down your neck!
> 
> (Mmmm, sounds quite sexy, Jojo breathing down my neck. Perhaps I will re-phrase that in case her OH is reading this!!)


I've been a supporter since 1964 and have seen them relegated twice in that time and they were awful - then came the 70s and the bouffant hairstyles, so they looked good but apart from the FA Cup in 70/71 and a fairs cities cup they one diddley squat until Abramovich and his roubles. So it's been quite a ride and this season is no different? Will we win the double or let Man U win the title with a last second winner deep into the 27th minute of added time and feel ever so sorry for Portsmouth and let them scarpe a scrappy 1 - 0 win....


----------



## bmor

I wonder if you could help me. We are a couple flying to Malaga in May. Do you think we can find an apt for a month on our own or is it necessary to go through a rental agency? Any other suggestions?
Thanks
Maureen


----------



## jojo

Steve could you please stop dragging football onto every thread. Keep to just the one :focus::focus:

Thank you

Jo x


----------



## BBG

Hi folks. First post for me here and I am happy to participate. Seems like there is a lot of good information on here thanks to all of you. 

I currently live with my family in Berlin (so I am already and expat since I am from the states) My wife and 2 year old son are German so they should not have any trouble moving to Spain...I trust that as the husband and father they won't give me much of a hard time either.

Anyway, we are starting to give Spain some real consideration and it seems that we are looking for something right along the lines of what mikeysussex has asked about. Nothing too touristy etc. I am thinking of going ahead to do some hands on research before taking the fam to get their opinions. 
My situation is that I am need a good 3 or 4 towns/cities that I can go visit and that will not be too difficult to get to since I will be at the mercy of public transportation. For example after reading numerous posts I am thinking about Alhaurin el Grande, Estacion, and Isla Redonda but I dont think that would be a very easy trip to make. Any ideas? Steve keeps mentioning that mikey should just go visit, and I agree...but where to go? 

Thanks all!

Chris


----------



## BBG

SteveHall said:


> Look, I´ve done the whole gig without driving for nearly three years. BELIEVE me you NEED to be near transport. Expecting ¨friends¨ (you haven´t got any yet) to support is hit and miss (and expensive!), taxis at 100 euros per week on holiday are fine but at 100 euros per day/week etc to hospital, schools, clinic, library, shopping they are a nightmare.
> 
> Fortunately Málaga has two local lines - the better of which is obviously the coastal line to Fuengirola. I´d suggest you get somewhere walking distance to a station on that line for a 6 month or so rental and that will enable you to (inexpensively) get a good look around.
> 
> Would I like Wedding or Kreuzberg? I would have to go check.
> Would you like Calahonda or El Palo? You would have to go check to be sure.
> 
> If you are thinking of working here ...... forget it! Schluss!


Not sure if you misunderstood my post or if I am misunderstanding yours, but I am in agreement with you. I am simply trying to get an idea of a general area to go "inspect". I am not on a pension with which I might be able to go for 6 months to a year and have a "look around" I am 30, my wife is 32 and our son is 2...so yeah working would be a necessity even if it is self-employment as we are doing here. 

Before we came to Berlin, 4 years ago, I read hundreds of posts of people saying the same thing about work in Berlin.."there is none" "forget about it" "schluss" I found a job in less than 6 months and have been able to find a job, when I have wanted one, every time since. 

Thanks anyway. 

Chris


----------



## jojo

BBG said:


> Not sure if you misunderstood my post or if I am misunderstanding yours, but I am in agreement with you. I am simply trying to get an idea of a general area to go "inspect". I am not on a pension with which I might be able to go for 6 months to a year and have a "look around" I am 30, my wife is 32 and our son is 2...so yeah working would be a necessity even if it is self-employment as we are doing here.
> 
> Before we came to Berlin, 4 years ago, I read hundreds of posts of people saying the same thing about work in Berlin.."there is none" "forget about it" "schluss" I found a job in less than 6 months and have been able to find a job, when I have wanted one, every time since.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> Chris


The best thing you can do is take a look at something like googleearth and see what towns are near to a railway line or whatever form of transport you may need. Alhaurin El Grande is near me, its very British, but quite a pretty, whitewash town, but the trains dont run anywhere near it. The nearest station would be Cartama Estacion about 7+ miles away. Its is on a railway line and altho not the most attractive of towns, is very Spanish. But there are others, Spain, the costa del sol are huge areas!! As for work, as long as you speak Spanish, understand the self employment rules, get a good gestoria and have a good financial buffer then I'm sure you'll not have too much trouble. You just have to have an idea/business plan and a bit of luck on your side!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> I have worked in Berlin and could get a job there tomorrow.



Theres the answer to where to go next them Steve!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mikeysussex

Hi Chris
Yes, we are in a similar position, although I am somewhat older! I will be relying on public transport as i don't drive. I am off to Malaga in the next 2 months to have a look around. I cn't offer you much help but wish you and the family the very best of luck. You certainly have a positive attitude and that will also be a plus - wherever you end up. Good Luck. Mikey


----------



## BBG

mikeysussex said:


> Hi Chris
> Yes, we are in a similar position, although I am somewhat older! I will be relying on public transport as i don't drive. I am off to Malaga in the next 2 months to have a look around. I cn't offer you much help but wish you and the family the very best of luck. You certainly have a positive attitude and that will also be a plus - wherever you end up. Good Luck. Mikey


Hey Mikey. Thanks for the words of support. I wish you and your fam the same! I am debating between Malaga and Seville but leaning towards Seville. Not sure when I will make it down but if I am there while you are (and in the same province) I will shoot you and email here on the forum!

Chris


----------



## mrypg9

We have just returned from a couple of days break in a tiny hamlet to the north of Malaga. The scenery was breathtakingly beautiful, the silence unbroken and the villages and small towns we drove through on the way - Casa Bermeja, Comares, Colmenar -were quintessentially Spanish, peaceful and compact.
We were amused to note that in the remotest rural areas, Brits pop up. We were half-way up a steep mountain, hiking directions in hand, obviously looking lost when we were hailed from a cottage several meters way by a Scottish voice asking if we needed help or a drink. On a remote track I flagged down a passing 4x4 , asked in my best Spanish if we were on the right track, to be answered in English....


----------

